# 40 guns stolen from Lowell home



## niteowl1970

Police: 40 guns stolen from Lowell home | WWLP.COM

LOWELL, Mass. (AP) - Police say federal and state investigators are trying to figure out who stole about 40 handguns and rifles from a Lowell home.
Police said Tuesday that officers responded to a Dublin Street home Monday afternoon after the owner reported that someone had broken into the cellar in which he stored a vault containing the guns.
Police say the vault had been compromised and the weapons were missing. Most were registered to the home owner.

The U.S. Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms, state and Lowell police officers are investigating the case. Investigators are also trying to determine if the gun owner broke state or federal laws.
Police immediately revoked the gun owner's Massachusetts license to carry a firearm, saying the potential of the missing firearms being used on Lowell streets is disconcerting.


----------



## cj3441

Revoked LTC? For what? Being a crime victim. It appears all guns were properly stored and registered.


----------



## Guest

Not to mention the inside info someone had to pull of this job. Not random at all...


----------



## Hush

Safes are secure, but only if they are a secret. I'm leery everytime some Comcast, etc person has to go poking around the basement.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Gotta be more to this story......
I AM SO FUCKING GLAD I LIVE IN NH!


----------



## cc3915

*LPD Releases Statement on Stolen Guns*

LPD Releases Statement on Stolen Guns


----------



## Guest

evidently they weren't secured that well.


----------



## Killjoy

> Police immediately revoked the gun owner's Massachusetts license to carry a firearm, saying the potential of the missing firearms being used on Lowell streets is disconcerting.


So that's a good reason to revoke a LTC?

There is no person dealt with more arbitrarily and unfairly than the Massachusetts gun owner. Its odd in this state where drunk drivers, pot smokers and heroin addicts get more consideration, and thanks to Deval, even get to hide their past from employers.


----------



## CJIS

So Far it sounds to me this guy is a double victim. One to shit bags and the other to this states ideology about guns.

"Police immediately revoked the gun owner's Massachusetts license to carry a firearm, saying the potential of the missing firearms being used on Lowell streets is disconcerting." 

WTH should that affect his LTC status? Seems like he had done the right thing. He had them in the basement in a vault. He called and reported them stolen.

As for a vault that is subjective of course. Was it a Stack On brand 14 gauges RSC made in china or are we talking about a a 10 gauge or smaller gauge RSC\ or Burglery Safe made in USA?

Either way there has got to be more of a reason to Revoke his LTC or else this guy got the royal screwing.


----------



## niteowl1970

niteowl1970 said:


> Investigators are also trying to determine if the gun owner broke state or federal laws.


I wonder how long that's going to take ? A week ? A month ? A year ? This whole thing stinks. If the perps are ever caught I wonder if the DA will give them a plea deal to say that it was easy to break into the vault.


----------



## 8MORE

Apparently the war on law abiding citizens continues in Massachusetts. Where innocent until proven guilty only applies to the lowlifes, slime and other assorted scrotes.


----------



## TRPDiesel

CJIS said:


> So Far it sounds to me this guy is a double victim. One to shit bags and the other to this states ideology about guns..


I agree



CJIS said:


> As for a vault that is subjective of course. Was it a Stack On brand 14 gauges RSC made in china or are we talking about a a 10 gauge or smaller gauge RSC\ or Burglery Safe made in USA?
> 
> Either way there has got to be more of a reason to Revoke his LTC or else this guy got the royal screwing.


Although I agree in the quality difference of the two I would argue that both are adaquate for the secure storage of a firearm. As long as the attempt is made to prevent unauthorized access to your firearms you should be fine my book. I have seen a closet at a friend that has a steel door on it. I know that I could take the door off the hinges with a solid boot and failing that ripping out the drywall would be pretty easy as well. In my opinion my guns in the couple of Stack-Ons bolted to my wall are more secure.

I hope that this guy gets this rectified soon, failing that I would suggest he get in contact with someone at GOAL or NRA and discuss options.


----------



## sgthoskins

CJIS said:


> So Far it sounds to me this guy is a double victim. One to shit bags and the other to this states ideology about guns.
> 
> "Police immediately revoked the gun owner's Massachusetts license to carry a firearm, saying the potential of the missing firearms being used on Lowell streets is disconcerting."
> 
> WTH should that affect his LTC status? Seems like he had done the right thing. He had them in the basement in a vault. He called and reported them stolen.
> 
> As for a vault that is subjective of course. Was it a Stack On brand 14 gauges RSC made in china or are we talking about a a 10 gauge or smaller gauge RSC\ or Burglery Safe made in USA?
> 
> Either way there has got to be more of a reason to Revoke his LTC or else this guy got the royal screwing.


Does it matter what kind of safe it was? All that is required is a trigger lock per State law.

I don't think this is anything more than a knee jerk reaction from an over bearing CLEO with a god complex.

Nothing like placing the ball on a tee for a lawsuit to take away discretion from the CLEO's in regards to licensing. :smug:

---------- Post added at 10:49 ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 ----------



TRPDiesel said:


> Although I agree in the quality difference of the two I would argue that both are adaquate for the secure storage of a firearm. As long as the attempt is made to prevent unauthorized access to your firearms you should be fine my book.


A secured private residence should be more than adequate and in most non-communist states it is.

Is a safe a good idea, fuck yeah it is. Should you be forced to buy a safe to secure your gun in your home? Fuck no. It's pretty fucking simple.


----------



## Hush

Worst part is this guy is a crime victim, and has now been stripped of the ability to defend himself should the bad guys come back for seconds...(and that fact has been announced for all to hear in the local papers)

Thanks Lowell PD!


----------



## cc3915

*Two arrested in Lowell gun theft case*

LOWELL -- Two men, including a neighbor, were arrested in conjunction with the theft of 40 guns from a home at 9 Dublin Street last weekend are being held without bail, pending a dangerousness hearing, following their arraignment in Lowell District Court Friday morning.

George Rodriquez, 31, of 5 Dublin St. and Miguel Rivera-Otero, 20, of 31 W. Sixth St. were arrested at Lowell Police headquarters Thursday night and were held there without bail overnight. 

Read more: Two arrested in Lowell gun theft case - Lowell Sun Online

​


----------



## Killjoy

> George Rodriquez, 31, of 5 Dublin St. and Miguel Rivera-Otero, 20, of 31 W. Sixth St. were arrested at Lowell Police headquarters Thursday night and were held there without bail overnight.


How about revoking their license to carry, Chief? Is their actual theft and possession of said firearms _disconcerting _enough for you?

Oh wait...only law abiding citizens actually get LTC's hence you inability to punish criminals. Don't worry though, the parole board will approve an early release, if they happen to get convicted.


----------



## Guest

A neighbor... hmmm... Be careful who you have show and tell with folks.


----------



## CJIS

sgthoskins said:


> Does it matter what kind of safe it was? All that is required is a trigger lock per State law.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:49 ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 ----------
> 
> A secured private residence should be more than adequate and in most non-communist states it is.
> 
> Is a safe a good idea, fuck yeah it is. Should you be forced to buy a safe to secure your gun in your home? Fuck no. It's pretty fucking simple.


I think a few of you guys sort of missed my point on the Vault thing. (though I was sort of vague) I wasn't trying to bash the guy as he did the right by locking them up. I was trying to attack the media's generic use of the world Vault.

If the guy used a Stack On, Sentry etc, thats fine and he still should not have to loose his LTC if he did nothing else wrong. However if the guy used a USA made 10 Gauge or better steel safe than the guy should be applauded for going all out and would give him even more credibility.

Part two of my "Vault" comment was going more on a bashing quest on the manufactures for importing shit from CHINA and the media thinking that stuff is built like Fort Knox, when I can open it like a spam can by hitting it with a axe a few times.



sgthoskins said:


> A secured private residence should be more than adequate and in most non-communist states it is.
> 
> Is a safe a good idea, fuck yeah it is. Should you be forced to buy a safe to secure your gun in your home? Fuck no. It's pretty fucking simple.


While I think a safe is the best investment you can spend on your guns, I also agree a secured home should be enough under the law.

I find it stupid that MA wants you to lock all your guns up at night so that when the burglar breaks in when you are home and trys to rape your wife you can waste time unlocking your gun.


----------



## Hush

My father taught me everything I ever needed to know about safes, by having me read _In Cold Blood_ at an early age when he purchased one.


----------



## niteowl1970

CJIS said:


> I find it stupid that MA wants you to lock all your guns up at night so that when the burglar breaks in when you are home and trys to rape your wife you can waste time unlocking your gun.


But it's for the childrennnnn. Even if you don't have any living in your house.


----------



## cc3915

*Two held in Lowell guns theft*

LOWELL -- Police say George Rodriguez knew there was a gold mine inside the locked basement vault.

Forty handguns and plenty of ammunition.

At 4 a.m. Sunday, Rodriguez allegedly entered the unlocked front door of his neighbor's house at 9 Dublin St. and, using a crowbar, pried open a locked basement door and then the steel door of the vault. Inside was a large cache of guns and bullets. 

Read more: Two held in Lowell guns theft - Lowell Sun Online
​


----------



## pahapoika

glad the perps were caught . hope this gentleman gets his property back and LTC , but some OPSEC was in order here.

when leaving your home break down your long guns, put handguns in plastic shopping bags, etc

i lived next to a housing project for many years with constant crime problems and would never leave the house in full uniform or display a firearm or have any NRA stickers on my vehicle.

let people know you have firearms in the house and they will come and take them when your not home.


----------



## Inspector

From Haverhill comes this report that shows some of the weapons made their way down the Merrimack with a few of the rats that inhabit its' shores.

http://www.eagletribune.com/latestn...und-in-city-home-among-40-stolen-from-Lowell#


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I'll bet he has a hell of a time getting his private property back never mind his LTC:stomp:


----------



## TopCop24

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say Haverhill is not the only place where these guns have gone.


----------



## iamvickery

Thats crap, he properly stored and had an LTC and he gets his LTC revoked?! And Scumbag neighbors without LTCs steal em. Hopefully my car doesnt get stolen up there, i dont want to lose my license.:stomp:


----------

